# Painting a Farmall h



## Farmallforever (Oct 6, 2018)

Hello all
I am thinking about restoring a 1944 Farmall h. I want to sell it. I heard that you can rattle can a tractor but I dont know. I'ma first timer as you can maybe guess . I'm 15 years old and am doing this with a friend. I priced it at about $150 to rattle can it. I have a super low budget so I want it cheap! Please give you opinions and/or tips.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

When you say you want to restore it, but that involves a bit more than a skiff of paint. I suspect that you could put some decent paint on with rattle cans with a good bit of preparation and a good primer, but have you painted anything before? 
Are you just flipping this tractor to make a few bucks? If that's the case, you may be farther ahead with that budget, to just clean it up real good and make it presentable. Elbow grease comes cheaper than paint, and "clean" doesn't peel off in a few weeks.
Welcome to the forum by the way, and post up a few pictures if you get a chance so folks here may be able to give you a bit more advise.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2018)

Welcome to TF

Im gonna say DONT DO IT... the average person that may be interested in your tractor would rather see it in clean original condition, a rattle can paint job might actually turn them away or at the very least reduce its value.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with pogobill. Special interest and collector tractor buyers do not want rattle can paint on their tractors as it is very poor quality, and creates greatly increased cost when they have them properly painted. It dramatically reduces the value.

If my guys paint a tractor, I figure on about $1,800 in primer, paint, replacement decals, etc. That does not count the labor or the prep work, or any of the tools and spray systems. When I send them out for paint, the bill on a tractor like yours will be close to $6,000 if there is no rust. I figure my cost and the shop cost is about the same in the long run. 

The paints we now use are far beyond rattle can quality too, and will last decades. Even at that, I get requests for original lead based paint on show tractors and for certain collectors that want everything factory new.

If the tractor is going to a farm to be used, there are now moisture cured urethane paints much more suitable and cost effective than the rattle can stuff. If that is where you are targeting, visit an industrial finish dealer and look at your options.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I admire you at your age wanting to make the tractor look a bit nicer than it seems to be now and willing to do the work yourself with your friend! There is a lot to learn while doing so. But, with the limited funds you seem to have, I agree with the other guys on cleaning it up, getting it running and selling it as is, you will be ahead of the game by far. To restore that tractor correctly, doing it yourself, figure at least $2500.00 and more if it needs any parts, including tires. PJ


----------



## Farmallforever (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for all the information. I want to keep the budget, after buying the tractor, less than $1000. I know I know, that sounds a little crazy and you are all rolling your eyes  at me. So I want the paint budget at a few hundred. It does have a need to be painted too, because I have a different grll that needs to be put on because the on there is junk.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Over the years I have painted probably a hundred tractors! 
#1. Get it as clean as possible; steam jenny, high pressure washer with detergent or chemical treatment which may be wash with gasoline and rags(not recommended). 
#2. Use the real paint, in this case get it from a IH dealer. 
#3 If you don't know what you are doing and it seems like you might not, with a paint gun, stop right here! You need a professional painter or you will just 'F' it up.
My advice; pump the tires up and clean it, get a new, original type seat cushion and clean it , last thing make sure the lights are working and CLEAN IT!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I see many tractors in my area with a two hundred dollar paint job and to me it screams byer be ware. I ask myself what is the Shiney new paint trying to pull my eyes from. Unless it is an actual restoration I would not bother. Someone who is interested is ither looking for a workhorse or a full restoration project. I would clean and solve enny leaks you can handle and afford and make sure it runs good. Plugs , wires , carb cleaning,ect goes for a long way. I rather buy a tractor that runs and starts great than a paint job. If you can load some pictures of your tractor so we can see it. Maybe others will have inexpensive suggestions to give you.
Good luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2018)

IMO... a splash paint job usually means someone is wanting to get more money that the tractor is worth by *claiming* it has been restored. That might be successful if you find a buyer that doesnt know anything about tractors but its not going to be a very popular idea on a tractor forum where most readers are well informed. A splash job just means more work and expense for someone that might want to properly restore a tractor.


----------

